# What??



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Just heard agian from the doctor that I have some major hearing loss. I tend to blame it on having 8 kids 11 and under but the doctor and my wife insist it has something to do with repeated exposure to gunfire. Anyone have a favorite set of hearing protection that they use while hunting?


----------



## timberhole (Oct 2, 2013)

Check these out or similar style. They have the hole that compresses with percussion and allows you to hear about 80% as well than without it. The hole can be closed for added protection, but under hunting conditions, I haven't found the need. They are comfortable enough to wear all day and are flush with the ear. The other ones I've had stuck out and I was constantly bumping them on something especially in my layout blind. The best part is I don't leave the field with any ringing of the ears.

http://www.amazon.com/SAS-Safety-6127-P ... C816N9MKFW


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

walkers game ear hands down.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Ron- aren't those the muff style? I thought those would be too cumbersome. They work in a layout blind?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

No they go in your ear like a blue tooth setup only slimmer. I got them last year and really like them. Can have a normal conversation hear things rustle in the grass etc... Also I can run my calls with these in and not change my call tone. Ear plugs always did this to me. Spendy at a bout $200.00 a piece but worth it for the hearing. I have worn them at the indoor pistol range to give you some idea of how well they work. Using a cell phone or walkie talkie no need to take them out just put them in and wear them.

They do a better job than muffs in in my opinion as well. Got some of them as well. Takes a bit of getting use to, they do enhance sound and if you are like me it was a bit scary learning how much hearing I had lost. Not to the point of needing hearing aids, but enough to notice the little things.


----------



## 870smacker (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice observations, born to hunt! I agree w/ you that hearing loss has probably come from young kids....not from repeated gunfire. ha!

I've always said that I wouldn't hunt unless I could hear the "wingbeats." So I bought a pair of the Walker's Game Ears last year. I hunted w/ them and they worked well....but I put them back in the box. They just didn't fit me that well, plus you have to constantly adjust the volume until it fits you well.

That being said, I have a pair of Walker's that have been used about 7x that are for sale. Let me know if you have any interest.


----------

